# Greetings from Michigan!! ;)



## Rockey (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone!
My name is Amber and I'm so excited to join this site and dive into the horse world with both feet! I've just started lessons and could always use any insight or wisdom that anyone cares to share...


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Welcome to the HF, from me and my wife, (Vidaloco), its a great group of horse people here. Vidaloco is a Michigander also, but transplanted here to the flinthills.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Howdy! I am in Michigan as well  Nice to meet you and greetings!

I am in Southwestern Michigan.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to see a new Michigander here


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey bring on the Michigan people!! i am way down on the mitten. by Grand Rapids. hope you like it here.


----------

